# Overhaul of another South Bend, a light ten



## ttrikalin (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's how the freshly oiled and cleaned light ten looks at this point. 
I will post some photos of how we got here in a later post. 
I wanted the cabinet darker and the lathe more towards the beige, but I don't give a rat's a$&  .
Leveled and set in it's permanent place... 







Another look. 






This is the variable frequency drive that handles the 1/2 HP 3 phase motor:






I hooked it up temporarily, but never got to making the nice controls I meant to make... 






This is a carriage stop and a holder for a 2 inch travel dial indicator. 






And this is the home brewed threading dial. It awaits painting of the engravings (Lacquer Stick -- it's in the mail -- thanks for the pointer Gail in NM)... I should also change the setscrew to a shorter brass-tipped one... Oh, well, temporarily it'll do (will be there next year :big






What I absolutely hate is the lantern style tool post. 






Which is going to change to an under construction piston style quick change tool post... Here's the body. I stopped the boring operations as I was getting tons of chatter, and I decided to make a decent boring bar and a decent boring bar holder. When I do, I'll resume construction... 






take care, 
tom in MA


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, some photos of the overhaul. 

I had never operated a lathe bigger than a Sherline (heck any other lathe other than a Sherline... ). I decided to get myself some old iron. I went for a light ten (SB10K). 

This SB10K was used in a high school machine shop. The clutch was stuck, so an apron dismantling was in order. Apart from that the machine is in OK shape - at least by inspection. Take a look at the ways, scraping marks have vanished near the headstock. The depression is 0.002 on the operator side, and 0.001 on the opposite side.






another view ...






Apron with almost all gears and clutch removed...






Various gears in a bag with acetone and carb cleaner for degreasing... The carb cleaner is some nasty stuff, but works tremendously well. 






more pics to come...


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 9, 2011)

Gearbox disassembly almost done...






Quick change gearbox gears getting degreased...






Headstock, cover and back gear removed...






Spindle removed...






Spindle, bull gear, thrust bearing, cone pulleys...






Removing the cup oilers...






Degreasing in a few liters of petrol and half a liter of carb cleaner...






Clean to the bare metal...






Masked bearings and surfaces not to be painted...






One hand of light beige industrial grade Benjamin Moore paint...






You get the gist... 

take care, 

tom in MA


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice work, Tom.
I rebuilt a SB9 40+ years ago. I did not do nearly as nice a job as you have done.
Gail in NM


----------



## gmac (Jul 9, 2011)

Tom;
Nice job, good to see how others have tackled this work. I'm about to do the same to a 9x20 I just found, painting is my least favorite task. I'll be stealing some of your de-greasing methods! The best part of your labour's is the racing stripe on the back wall :big: !
Cheers
Garry


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 9, 2011)

hey Gail, 

I enjoyed the job cause I learnt the lathe inside out. Painting was a stupid choice on retrospect. I do not care for looks in general. The thing would not rust. 

The problem is that even 3 months after painting, the paint is not fully cured. It is dry, but you can very easily scratch it. It's supposed to withstand scratches though... Oh well, if I were doing it again, I'd use Rustoleum. Like most people. 

Garry, good luck. Me like the stripe :big: - anastasia does not love it tho :hDe: ... 

take care, 
tom in MA


----------



## steamer (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great Tom!

Hope my "9" looks as nice!

Dave


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 9, 2011)

That is a great looking lathe and I do like the color, its way to nice to use, I rebuilt my Atlas 12" years ago and then my SB Shaper, it is the Red White & Blue one on the Shaper group, I have several lathe that I am going to rebuild when it get a little cooler down here, the first will be my 1925 SB 25A, not sure on the color yet, sure like yours, don't even get it dirty, just kidding, have fun, Lathe Nut


----------



## metalmad (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats a good looking Lathe Tom
Pete


----------



## Allthumbz (Sep 4, 2011)

Great rehab job Tom. I need to do the same with my Heavy 10, and it is good to see you tackle yours.

I like the paint scheme also. Atypical, but very nicely done.


Nelson


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job For you guys that are thinking of doing the same ,oven cleaner works great too.I remove all grease and paint from a 1941 John Deere H that I restored years ago .Try it I think you will like it.Dale


----------



## MarioM (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom,
Good job. Your lathe looks very nice. I liked your carriage stop and the holder for the dial indicator together........!clever idea!.......I share the same hole in mine, the only difference is I used a cotter pin for holding it.
















Enjoy your new lathe...you deserve it.


----------



## Stan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice looking lathe. Out of all the lathes that I have owned, a 10K was the most suitable for model engine building. You do need a quick change tool post. If your lathe has the safety rod that keeps you from lifting the cover to change belts, put it in the scrap box.


----------



## steamer (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking good Tom!
Dave


----------



## lee9966 (Jan 4, 2012)

That looks great, nothing wrong with the color.

Did you really have acetone and carb cleaner in a plastic bag, or was that after cleaning? I probably misread it.

Lee


----------



## smfr (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice job! You might want to round the corners of that crotch-level control plate ;D


----------



## ttrikalin (Jan 4, 2012)

LeeScrounger  said:
			
		

> That looks great, nothing wrong with the color.
> 
> Did you really have acetone and carb cleaner in a plastic bag, or was that after cleaning? I probably misread it.
> Lee



after cleaning... 
 ;D


----------



## ttrikalin (Jan 4, 2012)

smfr  said:
			
		

> Nice job! You might want to round the corners of that crotch-level control plate ;D



Ah, that would take the pain out of the machining, wouldn't it?
 ;D


----------



## steamer (Jan 4, 2012)

ttrikalin  said:
			
		

> Ah, that would take the pain out of the machining, wouldn't it?
> ;D



OH Man!  I bet your a lot of fun on a Saturday night! ;D


----------



## ttrikalin (Jan 4, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> OH Man!  I bet your a lot of fun on a Saturday night! ;D



I do not know we would have to ask :


----------



## steamer (Feb 11, 2012)

OK Tom....were's the rest of the story...inquiring minds want to know!...... ;D

 th_wwp th_wav

Dave


----------



## ttrikalin (Feb 11, 2012)

Hahaha, 
still no progress here...


----------



## n4zou (Feb 11, 2012)

I was looking around craigslist and found an old South Bend lathe for sale for $135. I got excited until I called about it. It's missing it's carriage! I asked if they still had it laying around. Nope, long gone after it was set up to turn wood. Can you imagine turning a South Bend lathe into a wood lathe and discarding the carriage? 

http://gadsden.craigslist.org/tls/2840673977.html


----------

